# Uber limits ratings to last 500



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Uber has limited the ratings to the last 500. You may or may not know that when you have thousands of rides, one new rating is not going to affect you. But with this new limit, you rating could change more.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It has always been the last 500 rides, it keeps you on your toes!

DRIVER RATING (OVERALL: 4.87)
Last Week4.94

2 Weeks Ago5.0

Top Drivers4.95


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Right:
Last 500 for Uber
Last 100 for Lyft


----------

